# Asus UX461 - No sound



## charlie137 (Jun 18, 2022)

Can't get the sound working on this Asus machine (hdac/realtek alc294) - dsp devices are busy but nothing is active in fstat user/root output (besides sndio sometimes).

osstest (with virtual_oss):

```
Sound subsystem and version: FreeBSD native OSS ABI 1301000 (0x00040000)
Platform: FreeBSD/amd64 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC
/dev/dsp0.p0 (audio engine 0): pcm0:play:dsp0.p0
- Performing audio playback test... /dev/dsp0.p0: Device busy
Can't open the device
/dev/dsp0.vp0 (audio engine 1): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0
Note! Device is in use (by PID 272/) but will try anyway
- Performing audio playback test... /dev/dsp0.vp0: Device busy
Can't open the device
/dev/dsp0.r0 (audio engine 2): pcm0:record:dsp0.r0
- Skipping input only device
/dev/dsp0.vr0 (audio engine 3): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vr0
- Skipping input only device
/dev/dsp1.p0 (audio engine 4): pcm1:play:dsp1.p0
- Performing audio playback test... /dev/dsp1.p0: Device busy
Can't open the device
/dev/dsp1.vp0 (audio engine 5): pcm1:virtual:dsp1.vp0
- Performing audio playback test...
  <left> OK <right> OK <stereo> OK <measured srate 47993.00 Hz (-0.01%)>
/dev/dsp2.p0 (audio engine 6): pcm2:play:dsp2.p0
- Performing audio playback test... /dev/dsp2.p0: Device busy
Can't open the device
/dev/dsp2.vp0 (audio engine 7): pcm2:virtual:dsp2.vp0
- Skipping virtual device (use -V to force test)

*** Some errors were detected during the tests ***
```

the probe

setup: sway/wayland
configuration: ansible, dotfiles

when I tried with pulseaudio - pavucontrol and pa outputs showed "No cards available", but I could see levels bounce from firefox youtube stream.
all channel levels are always 65+, no issues with device enumeration.


----------



## charlie137 (Jun 18, 2022)

Current fstat:

```
root     virtual_oss   272    5 /dev        378 crw-rw-rw-  dsp0.0  r
root     virtual_oss   272    6 /dev        379 crw-rw-rw-  dsp0.1  w
_sndio   sndiod      1204    5 /dev        376 crw-rw-rw-     dsp rw
```


----------

